# Help Identifying cub cadet 70 or 100



## Yefrem (5 mo ago)

I have a cub cadet and it has been sitting for a very long time but want to get it running. The only issue is that I am not sure if it is a 70 or 100 it appears a lot of the parts may have already been replaced with aftermarket.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Yefrem, welcome to the forum

See attached tractordata.com data sheets for the two tractor models. The only differences that I can see is the 100 series has a 10HP Kohler engine, whereas the 70 series has a 7HP Kohler engine. 



https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/2/2/225-cub-cadet-70.html




https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/2/2/226-cub-cadet-100.html


*__*

Also attached are partstree.com parts diagrams for both models: 









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com












PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## Yefrem (5 mo ago)

I guess maybe I should have specified the reason I want to know if it is a 70 or 100 is because I am trying to figure out what engine there it is. Unfortunately I looked through the manual and things that are different like the carb, exhaust, and steering wheel are ways to identify the differences and it appears to me they have all been swapped. I assume on the block there should be a tag on the engine but it is gone or unreadable on mine. It is missing the starter/generator and looking at the parts they both are different so I don't want to have to buy both and send one back. I don't know if there is any thing on the engine I can take apart and be able to identify the engine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

How To Locate Your KOHLER Engine Details


How To Locate Your KOHLER Engine Details KOHLER engine numbers. locate engine numbers.




diyengineparts.com


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Yefrem said:


> I am not sure if it is a 70 or 100


Hello & Welcome to the forum from Connecticut! Yeah I can't tell either, that's a tough one with the aftermarket parts like you said. Is there a model number on the tractor itself by chance? That could maybe help out a little


----------

